# Interesting read



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

http://cnsnews.com/news/article/epa-s-border-environmental-agreement-ignores-damage-done-illegal-aliens


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Well darn Marty, you didn't expect the EPA to actually do anything useful did you?


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Yep, they would rather bash the hands that feed them about nitrogen going into the Chesapeake and trying to control everything the farmers do







even though we have been good stewards for a long time.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Mike120 said:


> Well darn Marty, you didn't expect the EPA to actually do anything useful did you?


 Yeah, silly me thinking they'd do something useful with MY money.


----------



## steve in IN (Sep 30, 2009)

How about hiring all the people who complain about no jobs because of mexicans to clean the trash up? Just a thought but then again they would probably complain about having to get up and work because of the mexicans. This though is by no means an excuse for "illegal" aliens.


----------

